# Physical Therapy Flow Sheets



## kimt (May 10, 2011)

We are at a divide in our clinic on the use of flow sheets. 

My physical therapist want to use flow sheets. Are the acceptable forms of documentation? If so are there any good resources to see samples so we can have ALL the required information on them? Would a paper superbill sufice as documentation?

Thank you


----------

